# new lakeshow fan here



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

hi my name is Daniel i am 14 and i live in vancouver, BC. i have played basketball for a long time but i havent watched that much basketball i used to watch all the hi lights in the morning befour i went to school and when i was eating and stuff this is the first year that i am a big fan my favorate team is the lakers this is my second time writing my first was under the lakers vs the warriors my friends are what rilli made me wanna watch basketball im excited for the season and i noe it will be awsome


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

OK?

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I am new myself...welcome!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Greetings & salutations! :greatjob:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

welcome both of you


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

hey thanks for all the support :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry to bother you guys but how do you make a poll. thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

never mind i found out thanks any way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Lakers not going anywhere maybe the 8th a big maybe my Warriors are better than Lakers and the best team in California now. My Warriors could make at least the 5th or 6th spot in playoffs.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Playoffs fo sha!


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

the lakers are going to get at least 7th or 8th sorry to say but the warriors are not the best and i will be suprised if they even make it to the playoffs


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

I think that the Cavs will make the playoffs, but I also agree with LakeShow Pimp that the lakers will make it and that the warriors not the greatest team if u know what I mean...


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i think the cavs might make it to the playoffs but it will be hard for them i wish them the best of luck :cheers:


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Obviously I'm pretty biased because I am a Laker fan. I honestly believe the Lakers will make it with the key additions of Kwame Brown and Phil Jackson. It really pisses me that all the NBA preview magazines are pretty much ****ting on the Lakers. They all say the Lakers will be 4th or 5th in our division. Hopefully if our team stays healthy and Kwame turns out decent I think we'll be 3rd in our Div and make the playoffs.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

good point i understand what your saying :smile: :smile:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

playoffs no doubt :banana: :banana:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

look under kings: Kings Playoffs or Bust

WOW PEOPLE THINK THAT THE WORRIORS ARE BETTER THEN THE LAKERS! and that they dont worry about the lakers even though we have a better coach then they have or any team in the NBA. some people are so stupid go and look for your self. and props to... Lakerlunatic and LakersOwn you ppl are true laker fans! :biggrin:


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

y do the king fans think that we have such a bad team


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Cauze they want the Kings to make it to the playoffs, but this year the Kings are better than the lakers sorry lakeshow... when they make the playoffs though, they'll probably get destroyed by somebody in the first round like they always do... :banana:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Cavs_Pimp said:


> Cauze they want the Kings to make it to the playoffs, but obviously the lakers are better than the Kings, and I doubt that the Kings will even make it. But if they do, they'll probably get destroyed by somebody in the first round like they always do... :banana:


ya 6 years and counting its going to happen again and i will bet anything on that. 
Its like they just stop trying in the playoffs.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

kings and warriors both have solid teams guys and probably will have a better record than the lakers


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

look at the rosters of all the teams in the pacific
lots of new faces.
lots of "if this guy . . ."
lots of missing faces
i can think of at least one big injury


put these teams in a bag, and shake 'em up
cause thats how its gonna be all year


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ya and we have the best coach in the NBA


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> ya and we have the best coach in the NBA


Ya for sure that triangle offense is one of the best stratagies in the league.


:cheers:


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

hi my name is keenan i'm new here my friend lakeshow pimp hooked me up with an account and bascially the lakers are way to hot for TV. 



Kobe bryant is so ****ing amazing, its like...wow. **** son, i am cryin right now, because im thinking about his game...



LAKERLUNATIC IS MY BASKETBALL COACH, SO I THINK YOU KNOW WHAT IM ALL ABOUT!!!



YEYE.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

hey welcome :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :bsmile: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :bball: :bball:


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Yo welcome to the boards hope u enjoy it.

:cheers:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

welcome keenan


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> kings and warriors both have solid teams guys and probably will have a better record than the lakers


Kings yeah, but Im not so shure about the warriors...

:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

lakerfan8 said:


> hi my name is keenan i'm new here my friend lakeshow pimp hooked me up with an account and bascially the lakers are way to hot for TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice haha :bsmile: :bsmile: :rotf:


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Ya lol. :banana: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Guess who's back?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

MC AK said:


> Guess who's back?



The Mc Rib at Mc Donalds???????


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> The Mc Rib at Mc Donalds???????


hahaha


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

monopoly is back at mcdonalds  haha


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> The Mc Rib at Mc Donalds???????


haha nice


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

YES!!!!! :biggrin: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :bsmile: :bsmile: :bsmile:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

This should be like a get to know you type of thread. :cheers:


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> This should be like a get to know you type of thread. :cheers:


Ya youre right.lol :banana: :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> hi my name is Daniel i am 14 and i live in vancouver, BC. i have played basketball for a long time but i havent watched that much basketball i used to watch all the hi lights in the morning befour i went to school and when i was eating and stuff this is the first year that i am a big fan my favorate team is the lakers this is my second time writing my first was under the lakers vs the warriors my friends are what really made me wanna watch basketball im excited for the season and i know it will be awsome


ok so you guys know a bit about me let me here about you now. :cheers:


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> ok so you guys know a bit about me let me here about you now. :cheers:


You know me pretty well already.

:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i know you but does everyone else know you...you dont even have to answer that just write some thing about your self. if this is a get to know you type of thread then try to get to know peolpe. :cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

*Laker Fans Community Off-Topic Thread*

ok now this is the Official Laker Fans Community Off-Topic Thread ! :banana: :rotf: :jump:


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

haha nice well im 5'4 is that off topic enough what do you guys like more street or classic? play or to watch.

i like classic to watch and to play.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Classic to play and both to watch. :cheers:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

So how many voted on the new nba.com poll, and how many voted the Lakers?

I voted the Lakers. I did it because it's my favorite team but if I really voted on who really would do it I'd say either the Spurs or Rockets.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i have not yet but im going to and when i do ill vote for the lakers :bsmile:


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

they will win the playoffs


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

luckylakers said:


> they will win the playoffs


Yes...Im shure they will, Im shure they will.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ill be happy if they just make the playoffs thats good enough for this year


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> ill be happy if they just make the playoffs thats good enough for this year


Yeah the new dynasty is ''under contruction'' :biggrin:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Cavs_Pimp said:


> Yeah the new dynasty is ''under contruction'' :biggrin:


good call give us some years and all will bow down to the lakers!
but for now i just hoping for the playoffs :cheers:


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

If you could play on one court, with any player in the world, where and who would it be? 
(people that have died too)

for me it would be in L.A. and with Kobe


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This hidden court near my house with Magic..


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

this court by my house with kobe


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

hi im new my name is aj. u know what i like about the lakers they rock :shy: im shy at this because i cant spell that good but ill do my best and people will help me. goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lakers :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

lets go lakers, lets go


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Welcome to bbb.net ajballer!


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanx


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

this is also the off-topic thread. :biggrin: NICE :banana:

what type of basketball do you think is the best i think TF 1000s


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

**Bandwidth is not free* *


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ajballer said:


> **Bandwidth isnt free*
> 
> *









:whofarted


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

well, that was pointless


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

anyways...


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

yo dan


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

dan yoyoyo? sup


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

yooooooooooo supp


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

yooooooooooo supp aj


----------



## ClaudiaTheCoolest (Nov 14, 2005)

*Farce* Poopie.

pass it on.​



pee esss dmds a pimp​


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

sup sun yoyoyo do u no the raptos suck ?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i like them because they are canadian tho but yes they do suk


ps farce poopie


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

sup dan do you no the Raptos suck yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

lakers rook yo :twave: :djparty: gggooo lakers go go go go go :banana:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ajballer said:


> sup dan do you no the Raptos suck yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo


ya but there canadian so i like them but they suck i know


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ClaudiaTheCoolest said:


> *Farce* Poopie.
> 
> pass it on.​
> 
> ...



make that your signature


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

make that your signature mine is like a poem yours should be farce poopie


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Lakers not going anywhere maybe the 8th a big maybe my Warriors are better than Lakers and the best team in California now. My Warriors could make at least the 5th or 6th spot in playoffs.


i would bet my money on baron davis playing 82 games than the warriors making the 5th or 6th spot in the playoff


----------



## ClaudiaTheCoolest (Nov 14, 2005)

DMD

IS 

A

P.I.M.P​​​


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Claudia The Coolest and AJ is the ramdomest


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ClaudiaTheCoolest said:


> DMD
> 
> IS
> 
> ...



Claudia 

The 

Coolest


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

this is for sho a off topic thread


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

did aj leave? :whofarted


----------



## ClaudiaTheCoolest (Nov 14, 2005)

sooo basically
basket ball is cool
and the lakers are cool to,
thats about all the basket 
ball info i know
:angel: ​​


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

dannyM said:


> i would bet my money on baron davis playing 82 games than the warriors making the 5th or 6th spot in the playoff


i dont think that the warriors are going to make it to 5th or 6th spot in the playoffs warrior fans think there team is so much better then they are


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ClaudiaTheCoolest said:


> sooo basically
> basket ball is cool
> and the lakers are cool to,
> thats about all the basket
> ...


sooooo basically basketball and the lakers are just to hot for tv :biggrin:


----------



## ClaudiaTheCoolest (Nov 14, 2005)

hey dmd
did u write tht
poem ur self?​​​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

One more off-topic post and ill close the thread, its allready way off topic


----------



## ClaudiaTheCoolest (Nov 14, 2005)

so u think ur all cool?
saying u can close the thread
with your 45938560834756 posts
u must hav alot of fun spending
your whole life on here
you know what, its people like
you that make this site so borring
and bland, hav u ever done anything
crazy, something completly random?
i highly doubt it, my advise to you...
live a little.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i put in my 10 posts per day, and i live plenty. thanks for the concern


----------

